# Best perc library for trailer music?



## hansandersen (Feb 8, 2019)

anything?


----------



## JohnG (Feb 8, 2019)

ALL OF THEM!!!!

Given your photo, perhaps starting with something like HZ percussion from Spitfire?


----------



## fretti (Feb 8, 2019)

Might also want to take a look at a great deal

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ic-ensemble-bundle-for-98.79471/#post-4351285

Though also +1 to HZ Perc
And Strikeforce also seems to be a great sounding library for epic


----------



## pierredolyprod (Feb 8, 2019)

(1st post, after sooo many time reading). I d’say since Hans (Hans?) question concerns trailer music: Strikeforce, from my old roommate Thorsten, when I graduated at Berklee in ...1997 (Gosh 20 years ago...)


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 8, 2019)

Damage, HZP, red room audio Saga, etc... there's a lot!
but if you want a good value for your wallet, there it is!! :
https://8dio.com/instrument/new-epic-ensemble-bundle/


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 8, 2019)

hansandersen said:


> anything?



look here, best you can get.

Now please load up your reel and let me know how you sound.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 8, 2019)

hansandersen said:


> anything?


There's quite a lot of past threads about this. I'd suggest using the search function.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's one that people sleep on in this forum: HiddenPath Barrage. Wonderful phat sound without too much hype in it. I actually prefer it to what I've heard of HZ01, although there isn't as much control of mics and mixes.

All the Heavyocity libraries, Damage, MasterEnsemble etc., are great too.


----------



## pierredolyprod (Feb 8, 2019)

+1 for MasterEnsemble serie


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2019)

Strikeforce if I had to buy only 1


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 8, 2019)

Action Strikes (Instruments not sequences) + Damage layered with impunity with a sprinkling of CinePerc for cymbals, Bass drum etc....


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 8, 2019)

I definitely wouldn't buy HZ percussion as a first trailer perc library. It's great as a blending lib though.

Heaviocity is where it's at!

Also, 8Dio has some really good trailer perc libs.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 8, 2019)

I personally recommend EW Stormdum 2&3, it has everything you need.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 8, 2019)

I know you are looking for an end all be all but, in my experience at least, combining perc libraries is where the magic is. Also think of perc like a piano or string section. The lower the instruments frequencies the more sparse it should be played rhythmically to accent things. Then the higher up the frequency spectrum you go the faster the rhythms you can play and the closer together you can have instruments in the same frequency space (ie you can have many different hi hat type sounds and tell them apart whereas doing the same with two low drums would be harder when played in the same range.

Here are some of my favs

Low End:
HZ Perc
8dio Epic Frame
Any Hybrid library with decent booms
Metropolis ARK 1 or 3 (ensemble lib but has some juicy low end)
Action Strikes
Punchbox (kick drum creator, great for getting some clean attack)

Mid:
8dio epic series
DAMAGE
Cerberus
Master Ensembles Collection
SAGA
Strikeforce
CinePerc
Action Strikes

High:
Shimmer And Shake
DAMAGE (has some great high end stuff)
ISW Momentum
Any Hybrid Library with 'high' rhythmic stuff

Metal/Chime
TrueStrike
Orchestral Tools Percussion
CinePerc

I am sure there are some obvious ones I am missing but I just woke up so I will see what else I lean on

If you can only get one, get DAMAGE. It covers the most ground with the highest consistency. It also covers organic to Hybrid so its flexible.

-DJ


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 8, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> I know you are looking for an end all be all but, in my experience at least, combining perc libraries is where the magic is. Also think of perc like a piano or string section. The lower the instruments frequencies the more sparse it should be played rhythmically to accent things. Then the higher up the frequency spectrum you go the faster the rhythms you can play and the closer together you can have instruments in the same frequency space (ie you can have many different hi hat type sounds and tell them apart whereas doing the same with two low drums would be harder when played in the same range.
> 
> Here are some of my favs
> 
> ...


Yep. If you can only get one, get Damage!


----------



## Strezov (Feb 8, 2019)

8dio dhols + damage (although a bit "cliche" now) + taiko creator.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 8, 2019)

+1 for Damage. I’ve had it for a good while and recently went looking for a library with more “slam” to it and was unable to find one. My other slamming go-to is Apocalypse Percussion from Impact Soundworks-not mentioned often enough, very powerful.

I find Metropolis Ark1, Stormdrum 2 and Cinsamples Drums of War helpful for some boom (SD 2 isn’t sampled deeply but it’s quite versatile).


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 8, 2019)

A cheap mic, an interface so that the mic speaks with your computer.
Some sort of cylinder like object.
Hit that object with different things (don’t hurt yourself)
Add ridiculous amounts of reverb.
Perhaps even pitch it down an octave or two.
Done.

Best of luck,
/Anders


----------



## sIR dORT (Feb 8, 2019)

8dio has a 48-hour sale going on right now on all of their epic percussion libs - $98 for toms, taikos, dhols, and framedrums. I own the toms lib, and its great - very useable. Might want to take a look at that while you can, $100 for $540 worth of libs is a ridiculous deal.

David


----------



## JohnG (Feb 8, 2019)

fwiw I'm not a huge fan of Damage. I think its sound is dated and that there are more flexible choices out there


----------



## Consona (Feb 8, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> There's quite a lot of past threads about this. I'd suggest using the search function.


Frankly, there's so many new threads in Sample Talk about things that are discussed in so many threads already.

Admins should start to merge them or something.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 8, 2019)

JohnG said:


> fwiw I'm not a huge fan of Damage. I think its sound is dated and that there are more flexible choices out there


There are a LOT of more flexible choices out there. My interest, having recently written some dystopian trailer style music, was in something that really hits hard, and I couldn’t find anything more “in your face” than the Damage hits.

What’s dated in Damage is the industrial
loops, but if you use snippets of them, they’re still pretty effective, imo.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 8, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> There are a LOT of more flexible choices out there. My interest, having recently written some dystopian trailer style music, was in something that really hits hard, and I couldn’t find anything more “in your face” than the Damage hits.
> 
> What’s dated in Damage is the industrial
> loops, but if you use snippets of them, they’re still pretty effective, imo.


Exactly. I don't think Damage is dated, perhaps overused, but not dated. I've still yet to find anything as aggressive as Damage. There's a reason it's still heard all over the place.


----------



## Mauricio (Feb 8, 2019)

Any opinions about 8dio "The New Epic Ensemble Bundle"??? they are having a 48 hours sale. Worth it?


----------



## hansandersen (Feb 8, 2019)

Mauricio said:


> Any opinions about 8dio "The New Epic Ensemble Bundle"??? they are having a 48 hours sale. Worth it?


I was actually thinking about grabbing that


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 8, 2019)

Mauricio said:


> Any opinions about 8dio "The New Epic Ensemble Bundle"??? they are having a 48 hours sale. Worth it?


Totally worth it!


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 8, 2019)

Mauricio said:


> Any opinions about 8dio "The New Epic Ensemble Bundle"??? they are having a 48 hours sale. Worth it?



Very much YES!

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 8, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Exactly. I don't think Damage is dated, perhaps overused, but not dated. I've still yet to find anything as aggressive as Damage. There's a reason it's still heard all over the place.



Thats more accurate I would say, its got a familiar sound these days but its still kicking ass in the punch and tone department. The good thing with damage is you can make it even cleaner and mess with the mix of them to get a more unique tone. Also if you are write something that sounds awesome, people wont care if its DAMAGE or not xD 

Layering in different ways will keep things sounding fresh, and keep in mind 99.9% of people dont care what samples you used 

-DJ


----------



## Mauricio (Feb 8, 2019)

Got the 8dio libs! thanks @Daniel James and @Mike Fox


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 8, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Thats more accurate I would say, its got a familiar sound these days but its still kicking ass in the punch and tone department. The good thing with damage is you can make it even cleaner and mess with the mix of them to get a more unique tone. Also if you are write something that sounds awesome, people wont care if its DAMAGE or not xD
> 
> Layering in different ways will keep things sounding fresh, and keep in mind 99.9% of people dont care what samples you used
> 
> -DJ


This nails it.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 8, 2019)

what i hear a lot is normal epic percussion being doubled with impacts on the accents.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 9, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Thats more accurate I would say, its got a familiar sound these days but its still kicking ass in the punch and tone department. The good thing with damage is you can make it even cleaner and mess with the mix of them to get a more unique tone. Also if you are write something that sounds awesome, people wont care if its DAMAGE or not xD
> 
> Layering in different ways will keep things sounding fresh, and keep in mind 99.9% of people dont care what samples you used
> 
> -DJ



I have the same opinion. The important thing is not what sample you use but what you can achieve with it and with the tools the library provide you. I don't think all the ways we can make a drum sound with damage was achieved even if the library is overused.
At the same time if Damage is used in all epic stuff it because it's a fantastic library which cover a large range.


----------



## ScoreFace (Feb 9, 2019)

Action Strikes
Metropolis Arc 3 Percussion Ens
8 Dio Dhols
Damage
NI Symphony Percussion Big Hits

I think, too, that you have to combine different libs and sounds - Damage must be handled carefully as it can sound a little ‘cheap’ or TV-like if used wrong. It is best for layering with the natural sounding libs.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 9, 2019)

Just got Strikeforce. Really enjoying it.


----------



## HiEnergy (Feb 9, 2019)

I usually go with what I already have.
That's Albion 1, Albion ONE, ISW Orchestral Percussion and some other bits.
Synths like Zebra, Dark Zebra and RP Blue II are also great for sequenced percussion lines.
Layer those with some big hits from the aforementioned sample libraries and you're good to go.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 9, 2019)

Consona said:


> Frankly, there's so many new threads in Sample Talk about things that are discussed in so many threads already.
> 
> Admins should start to merge them or something.



Every time I bump an old thread, people seem to get angry. But doesn’t it make sense to go to the old thread with the info instead make new threads that talk about the same thing over and over?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 9, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Every time I bump an old thread, people seem to get angry. But doesn’t it make sense to go to the old thread with the info instead make new threads that talk about the same thing over and over?


+1


----------



## Sopranos (Feb 9, 2019)

HiEnergy said:


> I usually go with what I already have.
> That's Albion 1, Albion ONE, ISW Orchestral Percussion and some other bits.
> Synths like Zebra, Dark Zebra and RP Blue II are also great for sequenced percussion lines.
> Layer those with some big hits from the aforementioned sample libraries and you're good to go.


Wait is there a difference between Albion 1 and Albion One? It's not the same library?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 9, 2019)

HiEnergy said:


> Synths like Zebra, Dark Zebra and RP Blue II are also great for sequenced percussion lines.
> Layer those with some big hits from the aforementioned sample libraries and you're good to go.


Could you expand a bit on that?


----------



## HiEnergy (Feb 9, 2019)

Sopranos said:


> Wait is there a difference between Albion 1 and Albion One? It's not the same library?


Albion 1 was discontinued and replaced by Albion ONE some time ago.
They basically cover similar terrain but use different samples and Albion ONE has an improved engine and UI.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 9, 2019)

Solarsentinel said:


> The important thing is not what sample you use but what you can achieve with it and with the tools the library provide you.



If it doesn't matter which library the OP chooses, what is the point of asking, or answering the question? 

If the answer is, "disguise it out of recognition," which I partly agree with, then it doesn't matter that much what you start with as long as the raw materials are strong, don't have too much of a sonic signature that is recognisable, and have a wide range of dynamics. 

Personally, I don't find Damage has as much dynamic or sonic range as other offerings available today. If you want hits and intensity ready-made, it still has plenty to offer -- I'm not knocking it -- but if I only had one drum library and a willingness to tweak, Damage would not be my go-to choice.

Agents and music library folks have heard Damage-laden tracks now for a loooonngg time. Personally I think it's a good idea to try something else. My agent told me years ago not to use one of the libraries (*not* Damage; another library) I really liked, not because it sounds bad, but because it was overused.

I do like Damage and still sneak it in. As others noted, it has some punch that is handy and many layers in its rhythmic material that do allow one to carve it, but it has a far smaller role than it once did, eight years ago or whenever it came out.


----------



## Studio E (Feb 9, 2019)

Much respect @JohnG but I was just going to comment the opposite (before I saw that you were pushing the other direction, haha). I recently started template building again, only this time with much better resources. As I was running through almost all the patches in Damage, I was shocked how much stuff is there and how much material there is . I personally think it's one of the best all-in-one percussion libraries out there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I definitely wouldn't buy HZ percussion as a first trailer perc library. It's great as a blending lib though.
> 
> Heaviocity is where it's at!
> 
> Also, 8Dio has some really good trailer perc libs.


100% second this! Otherwise you may find yourself requiring two or three HZ Perc Volumes to finally fulfill your needs. Heavyocity will do provide you with everything that you may ever need for the lowest price! Check out Damage too! Usually this one is enough in most cases: 
https://heavyocity.com/product/ms-ensembledrums/ for all of my trailer needs! ($60'ish on Black Friday if I recall? ;p)


----------



## NoamL (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's a thread on whether DAMAGE is overused and recognizable... from five years ago. Take from that what you will!

The thing about it is, anyone who has a KOMPLETE has Damage at this point, and the loops totally have that Heavyocity fingerprint... but the standalone hit patches are sweet.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 9, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Every time I bump an old thread, people seem to get angry. But doesn’t it make sense to go to the old thread with the info instead make new threads that talk about the same thing over and over?



I think it might just be because someone has a very specific question which might get buried in an older thread. This was a very direct question which generated almost 3 pages of good responses, where as you may have to trudge through 20 pages of comments to find the info you need. Thats not mentioning the fact that threads like this, (particularly when it comes to epic or trailer music) have a section of people who have no intention of answering the question at hand, but instead want to let you know they do no infact like epic / trailer music and you should feel bad for pursuing it.

Also keep in mind that the sample library industrry is pretty fast moving, so a thread about percussion a month a go might be outdated by now. So a new thread allows you to have the 'percussion discussion' with the context of the new options and sonic landscape available to you.

Anyways I hope the OP has enough clues to go on now. Happy hunting, and here is to a future fellow perc whore xD

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 9, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Here's a thread on whether DAMAGE is overused and recognizable... from five years ago. Take from that what you will!
> 
> The thing about it is, anyone who has a KOMPLETE has Damage at this point, and the loops totally have that Heavyocity fingerprint... but the standalone hit patches are sweet.



Its a saturation problem. 5 Years ago there wasn't much in the way to layer with DAMAGE particularly well (there were some great options but the 'great' part may have been limited) the composers were using DAMAGE as the main focus of the percussion...sometimes just by itself. Now days not only have many moved onto other libraries entirely but there are also new amazing libraries to layer with it giving you even more options in tone and originality. Solving that 'overused' problem, as layering will give it whole new characteristics.

Look back like 10 years, when EVERY hybrid score was basically a Distorted Reality demo track. Its because those types of sound didn't exist in the way they do now. So that distorted reality sound became 'overused, cliche, cheesy' etc. However nowdays I can blend some of those old samples into my current work and people love it...because they havnt heard those sounds for years AND they are mixed into the new context of my current sample setup which is VASTLY different from the days when people were throwing around the 'cliche, overused' labels.

-DJ


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 9, 2019)

Evolution Taiko is good, but I can't recommend Stormdrums 2 and 3 enough. Those libraries cover so much ground and imo sound great. Grab them at the next EW sale, you won't regret it!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 9, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> I think it might just be because someone has a very specific question which might get buried in an older thread. This was a very direct question which generated almost 3 pages of good responses, where as you may have to trudge through 20 pages of comments to find the info you need. Thats not mentioning the fact that threads like this, (particularly when it comes to epic or trailer music) have a section of people who have no intention of answering the question at hand, but instead want to let you know they do no infact like epic / trailer music and you should feel bad for pursuing it.
> 
> -DJ



I see this a lot, and not just in regard to trailer music. Not cool, I agree.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 9, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Evolution Taiko is good, but I can't recommend Stormdrums 2 and 3 enough. Those libraries cover so much ground and imo sound great. Grab them at the next EW sale, you won't regret it!


Those 2 Dragon hits patches in SD3 are crazy good!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Those 2 Dragon hits patches in SD3 are crazy good!



GREAT stuff!  \m/


----------



## Rap-sody (Feb 9, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> +1 for Damage. I’ve had it for a good while and recently went looking for a library with more “slam” to it and was unable to find one. My other slamming go-to is Apocalypse Percussion from Impact Soundworks-not mentioned often enough, very powerful.
> 
> I find Metropolis Ark1, Stormdrum 2 and Cinsamples Drums of War helpful for some boom (SD 2 isn’t sampled deeply but it’s quite versatile).


Apocalypse Percussion is from Soundiron, not Impact Soundworks, and I highly recommend this library.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 9, 2019)

If I had to turn in all my Trailer percussion yet could keep only three, they would be (in order of importance):
Strikeforce
Hz Perc
Cineperc

I could probably let go of the other 18 (8Dio, Auddict, Heavyocity, Soundiron, Audio Imperia, Evolution, Albions, Arks, etc) and not miss a beat for a few years. 

And for heaven's sake, get Botdog Sample's Lali Drums. It makes every big hit seem 3dB louder! 
https://www.botdogsamples.com/lali-drums/
Donate $5 or $10- well worth more!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2019)

Rap-sody said:


> Apocalypse Percussion is from Soundiron, not Impact Soundworks, and I highly recommend this library.


I get stupider as I get older. Right you are. Apologies to Soundiron.

Shout out to Impact Soundworks for Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion, which I also use and enjoy for more traditional perc.


----------



## Rap-sody (Feb 11, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I get stupider as I get older. Right you are. Apologies to Soundiron.
> 
> Shout out to Impact Soundworks for Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion, which I also use and enjoy for more traditional perc.


I agree. Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion is a great dry library (I agree about that, not about the stupider part about yourself)


----------



## kavinsky (Feb 11, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> Action Strikes (Instruments not sequences) + Damage layered with impunity with a sprinkling of CinePerc for cymbals, Bass drum etc....


the sequences are actually midi loops.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 11, 2019)

Rap-sody said:


> I agree. Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion is a great dry library (I agree about that, not about the stupider part about yourself)


Both are true


----------



## ScoreFace (Feb 12, 2019)

kavinsky said:


> the sequences are actually midi loops.



I guess he meant that HE uses the single instruments and not the loops of the lib. This is what I really love about Action Strikes: it has loops, but even in the ensemble.nki, you can always get away from the loops and play with the single sounds instead. 

Or you can play a loop and while you're holding a key that triggers the loop, you can play single notes to it which have exactly the same sound. I use that a lot and it sounds perfect to me On notes C, D, E, F, G, they have the loops and variations, on A and B they have singles, and there are low, mid and high seperated - pretty much freedom and a really clever concept


----------



## Phil Harmony (Feb 13, 2019)

ScoreFace said:


> I guess he meant that HE uses the single instruments and not the loops of the lib. This is what I really love about Action Strikes: it has loops, but even in the ensemble.nki, you can always get away from the loops and play with the single sounds instead.
> 
> Or you can play a loop and while you're holding a key that triggers the loop, you can play single notes to it which have exactly the same sound. I use that a lot and it sounds perfect to me On notes C, D, E, F, G, they have the loops and variations, on A and B they have singles, and there are low, mid and high seperated - pretty much freedom and a really clever concept



Another one for NI Action Strikes - I absolutely love this epic percussion sound, it is bombastic, but still very naturalistic and warm, I use it all the time! 

I'm not a fan of Damage, but this is more a matter of personal taste.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 13, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> I know you are looking for an end all be all but, in my experience at least, combining perc libraries is where the magic is. Also think of perc like a piano or string section. The lower the instruments frequencies the more sparse it should be played rhythmically to accent things. Then the higher up the frequency spectrum you go the faster the rhythms you can play and the closer together you can have instruments in the same frequency space (ie you can have many different hi hat type sounds and tell them apart whereas doing the same with two low drums would be harder when played in the same range.
> 
> Here are some of my favs
> 
> ...



Glad to see you mentioned 8Dio Epic ensembles...They are awesome, especially if you get into the sequencer and the filter options there...some truly unique effects can be had.

to OP...no one library will be enough, you need a variety to cover a few bases...All the ones mentioned are perfect examples...there is no one library really.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 13, 2019)

I think that with percussion, it's best to be creative and mix and match stuff. The possibilities with perc samples are almost endless, especially when you open up to additional processing (transient shapers, pitch, filters, EQ, compression, reverb) as well. There's just so much you can do combining and layering percussion samples and shaping them to your liking, if you're willing to put a little more creative effort in it beyond going "well, I got all the tonal stuff ready, time to dump some hits and booms on top of it".


----------



## reutunes (Feb 18, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I get stupider as I get older. Right you are. Apologies to Soundiron.
> 
> Shout out to Impact Soundworks for Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion, which I also use and enjoy for more traditional perc.



Just needed to chime in and say that Rhapsody is currently *75% off for a VERY limited time.*
Just $49.99 at the moment via Audio Plugin Deals.


----------



## nickmurraymusic (Feb 20, 2019)

here's a new one called Drum Fury. sounds pretty good:


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 20, 2019)

I’m very curious about Cerberus and SAGA. Cerberus’s stacking option using RRs seems like a great idea.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't have Cerberus but I can probably help with the discussion about Rhapsody, SAGA and Drum Fury as I have all of these...

Impact Soundworks - Rhapsody (currently discounted at APD to $50)
Of the three, this is the most 'traditional' sounding percussion library. If you want to use it for very heavy-hitting trailer percussion you'll need to add a little distortion / overdrive to the sounds. The range of percussion is comprehensive and it has 3 mic positions. One of the great things is that you don't have to hunt around for certain sounds as there are a small number of patches, each containing many instruments. Rolls and swells on the modwheel are a very useful feature. Some people have mentioned to me that the sound is a bit flat but as it's a traditional percussion library I would say that's just the character.

Sample Logic - Drum Fury (intro pricing at $99)
This library certainly has some big drum hits which sound very clean, and it also has some fun FX sounds too. The interface couldn't be simpler and it's great option for getting some huge hits out of the box. It has over 100 .nki files so you will maybe need to edit those down to your favourites for ease of use. The mapping is not as straightforward as the other two options here and separate mics have to be loaded as multiple patches. But with this one it's all about the sound.

Red Room Audio - SAGA ($149)
I would say that SAGA is the best of both worlds. The guy behind this company was involved with Impact Soundworks so he's basically taken all the functionality of Rhapsody and dialled it up to 11 with some epic samples. That means you get the rolls / swells / hit function, two mics, loads of velocities and round robins, extensive mapping options, auto ensemble and a full FX rack. I love the sounds in this one, especially the recorded ensembles. They're very suitable for trailers without being too overblown. It's a great all-rounder.

In summary, I don't think you'll be disappointed with any of these libraries (especially as some are heavily discounted right now), but they all do slightly different things.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 20, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I’m very curious about Cerberus and SAGA. Cerberus’s stacking option using RRs seems like a great idea.


I find cerberus too limited. It's a drum kit. It sounds great but i think it's more appropriate to the rock/metal kind trailer music. Saga is much more versatile, has a great room, and plenty great options and RR as well.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 21, 2019)

*HACK ALERT!!!*

I've just discovered an amazing hack where you can get *BOTH* Rhapsody and Drum Fury for $130 - a $20 saving over and above the current discounts. The process is a little bit long winded but bear with me.

*Step 1* - Buy Rhapsody for $49.99 from HERE which will also earn you $25 in reward money.

*Step 2* - Go to APD Shop HERE and redeem the max amount of the reward money ($20) on a $50 Sample Logic gift certificate. Pay the $30 remainder.

*Step 3 *- Purchase Drum Fury HERE using your $50 gift certificate. Pay the $49.99 remainder.

*End Result :* $49.99 (Rhapsody) + $30 (gift certificate) + $49.99 (Drum Fury) = *$129.98 Total*

Shoot me questions if you have any problems with the above process. As far as I know it should work.


----------



## bsntn99 (Feb 21, 2019)

Here is one I just ran across. It's listed on sale for $49, but you can get another 20% of with an email sign up. 4 mics and a nice variety of elements. There is free demo version, Percussion Elements, to try out and also a free Vibraphone and Xylophone.

https://www.splashsound.org/epicpercussion.html


----------



## KennardK (Aug 15, 2019)

I heard some great sounds from Lux | Nox, Perc + from VI Control. Now I'm trying to install the program and can not find the ....


the "Online Install Guide PDF". 
I did a Google search and nothing came up. 

Any suggestions here where to find the PDF ?

I went to a Dorico meeting a few years back and another composer mentioned the SpitFire sounds as well.
Dorico is a new music notation program - a few Sibelius programmers made it about 2 years ago under the Steinberg company.
www.Dorico.com

Have a great weekend; thank you for your help.
Mr. Kerry Kennard
www.KerryKennard.com


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 17, 2019)

KennardK said:


> I heard some great sounds from Lux | Nox, Perc + from VI Control. Now I'm trying to install the program and can not find the ....
> 
> 
> the "Online Install Guide PDF".
> ...


Mod Wheel revamped Perc+ a few years back. If you own the original they will sell you the upgrade for a simple donation:








Perc+ | Modwheel | Percussion Sample Library


Great percussion sample library originally by LuxNox revised and renewed by Modwheel. Make a donation.




www.modwheel.co.nz




Installing the original is easy (I have both), just unwrap the RAR and place the folder where you want it to live before batch resaving the library.

But here are the original docs with 1.0 (attached zip, 3 pdfs)


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 17, 2019)

KennardK said:


> I heard some great sounds from Lux | Nox, Perc + from VI Control. Now I'm trying to install the program and can not find the ....
> 
> 
> the "Online Install Guide PDF".
> ...


And here is the user guide from MW Perc+ Redux. Worth the donation IMHO.


----------



## KennardK (Aug 23, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> And here is the user guide from MW Perc+ Redux. Worth the donation IMHO.




Thank you Mr. Bassist - didn't catch your name.
You can catch me at FB as well. 
www.KerryKennard.com
has all SM links. 

Are you on LInkedIn at all ?
Always nice to hang there as well - lots of groups with like minded people in Music / Music Tech, Film Music, etc. 


thank you again - maybe another night to install the software.

Mr. Kerry Kennard


----------

